# (gelöst) Wlan-Problem mit Qualcomm Atheros 9565

## mptaiko

Hallo in die Runde,

mein Laptop hatte ein Festplattenproblem und so habe ich eine neue Platte eingebaut und Gentoo installiert. 

Es handelt sich um eine Lenovo G70  mit einem 

```
Intel i5-4210 U (4) 2.700 Ghz - Prozessor.
```

Die Installation lief im Wesentlichen reibungslos über die WLAN-Karte ab bis zum Chroot.

Folgende WLAN-Karte ist im Rechner verbaut:

```
Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR 9565 Wireless Network Adapter
```

Bei der Installation habe ich mit dem net-setup - tool ohne Probleme eine Wlanverbindung herstellen können.

Ich habe meinen Kernel 4.19.82 nach Anleitung kompiliert und und die Einstellungen entsprechend angepasst.

Kurz und gut - bei einem ifconfig -a wird mein WLAN wlp2s0 nicht angezeigt. Im Boot-Log steht:

```
ERROR wlp2s0 faild to start
```

Hardwareseitig ist der WLAN-Adapter aktiviert und auch der Flugmodus ist nicht eingeschaltet.

Also wo und wie beginne ich die Fehlersuche?

LG MichaLast edited by mptaiko on Sat Dec 14, 2019 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Hast du bei der konfiguration des kernels auch den passenden treiber aktiviert?

Und hast du auch die entsprechenden firmware files installiert, falls der treiber den WLAN Adapter nur durch laden der entsprechenden firmware aktiviert bekommt?

----------

## mptaiko

Das mit dem Treiber ist ja mein Problem>

mein lspci -v gibt Folgendes zurueck

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at c0504000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at c0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter

   Flags: fast devsel

   Memory at c0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Expansion ROM at c0480000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>
```

in meiner Kernelconfig, dachte ich habe ich richtig eingestellt, aber das ist ein Irrtum

```
# MII PHY device drivers

#

.

.

.

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DYNACK is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_CHANNEL_CONTEXT is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCOEM=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HWRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_AR5523 is not set

# CONFIG_WIL6210 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set

# CONFIG_WCN36XX is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_MEDIATEK is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_RALINK is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

CONFIG_RTL_CARDS=y

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set
```

zumindest bin ich nicht wirklich fuendig geworden, was ich einstellen soll. 

Modprobe -vr ath9k gibt

```
modprobe FATAL; Module ath9k  is builtin
```

Leider konnte ich kein Modul daf[r erstellen. Beim Einstellen konnte ich nur einen Stern erzeugen.

Was mach ich falsch!!!!

----------

## Christian99

 *mptaiko wrote:*   

> Im Boot-Log steht:
> 
> ```
> ERROR wlp2s0 faild to start
> ```
> ...

 

Steht da noch mehr dazu? Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die zeilen zuvor auch noch informationen zu dem Problem enthalten...

----------

## Tyrus

Also wenn da kein Modul verwendet wird sondern es im Kernel direkt eingebaut wird brauchst du auch kein modprobe.

Aber schau mal mit 'dmesg' nach den Kernelmeldungen. Da sollte irgendwas auftauchen ob deine WLan Karte erkannt wird bzw ob es da zu einem Fehler kommt.

Ich habe selber einen WLan-Stick (also über USB) der auch den Treiber für AR9170 benutzt. 

Bei mir sieht das so aus im Kernel über dmesg so aus:

```

[...]

[    5.150530] usb 1-3: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

[...]

```

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo, ich muss euch nochmal nerven. Ich habe jetzt ein paar Änderungen in der Kernel-konfiguration vorgenommen, weil ich vermute, dass der WLAN-Adapter mit ath9k_htc  funktionieren könnte. Nur wenn ich den Kernel erzeugen will bricht das Ganze mit Fehlermeldung ab.

```
nils /usr/src/linux # make && make modules_install

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  DESCEND  objtool

make[4]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Ziel ,,/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/include/stddef.h", 

benoetigt von ,,/usr/src/linux-4.19.82-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep.o", zu erstellen.  Schluss.

make[3]: *** [Makefile:43: /usr/src/linux-4.19.82-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep-in.o] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.19.82-gentoo/tools/build/Makefile.include:4: fixdep] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [Makefile:63: objtool] Fehler 2

make: *** [Makefile:1646: tools/objtool] Fehler 2
```

Hab iuch da was bei emerge depclean runtergelöscht, was zum Kernelerstellen gebraucht wird?

Was kann ich da tun?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

vermutlich hat sich seit dem letzten Kernel bauen einiges in deiner Toolchain (GCC, binutils,glibc) geändert, was nun mit Teilen deines Kerneltrees nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Versuche es vorher bitte mit einem 

```
make clean
```

 und dann noch mal mit einem frischen 

```
make -j2 && make modules_install
```

Und, zu deinem "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR 9565 Wireless Network Adapter"

schau zb auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lenovo_s20-30#Wi-Fi

vermutlich sollte die Beispiel-Konfiguration von dort passen.

----------

## mptaiko

Endlich ist das Thema durch. Ich habe den Tipp von Joseph befolgt. Wo genau mein Fehler lag weiß ich nicht mehr, hatte aber im Kernel 

```
 Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support 
```

 nicht gesetzt und stattdessen ein anderes 802.11x markiert. Aber trotzdem musste ich für diese Funktionen Module bauen und konnte diese Funktionen nicht direkt in den Kernel integrieren - warum auch immer. Ich werde die Konfiguration in jedem Fall wie meinen Augapfel hüten!

Ursprünglich hatte ich sogar mit genkernel einen Kernel gebaut und selbst da hat es nicht funktioniert.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein Problemmit meinem SD-Kartenslot, bevor ich aber im Forum einen Thread öffne, suche ich erst einmal alles durch.

Danke nochmals an alle!

LG Micha

----------

